# March 2017 :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow feels like ages since I've posted here! I miss coming over here to TGS, and vowed to spend more time on here!

We have 4 does bred, 1 on March 2nd and 3 on March 9th.
So we are 5 & 6 weeks away today. I'm loving feeling baby movement, it makes the anticipation even more exciting. Every year the excitement is just as much as the first year!

Luna is first, 3yo Fullblood Boer, and 3rd pregnancy
March 2nd


















Maggie - Will be 2yo in March, Fullblood (Luna's daughter) 1st pregnancy
March 9th



















Standing over her mama, Luna









Wysteria - 5yo 75% Boer Doe, 4th pregnancy (has had large twins in the past). She's got a decent belly going there for being 6 weeks out. She does tend to get really big so don't let her fool ya. I won't think triplets until I see them, I know better lol
March 9th




























Sierra - 88% Boer doe, 2yo (Wysteria's daughter - was 13lb. twin), 1st pregnancy.
March 9th


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such BIG pretty girls! Good luck with kidding, glad you are back!:smile:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Such beautiful girls! Nice pics too


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

omg Wysteria is so huge!! My 2 year old son goes awwww piggy! hahah A 13 pound twin though wow she does make some huge kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. My daughters and I laughed SO HARD at that huge pregnant doe. Gracious! Hope all goes well for you!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow Maggie is so mature and full-bodied for not even 2 years old - I love it! I need some faster maturing lines in my herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They all look great as usual.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! We love our herd of misfits  Maggie is growing really well, she's not super big, or long, but she's a solid girl. She's also very, very spoiled! She had me worried a few weeks ago with not eating well, so I ended up putting her in the barn at night and nasty weather days with 2 younger does, and they are now the '3 amigas' who are like shadows under my feet any time I am out in the barn. They do what they want, and think they run the place lol! She's eating so much better, and I'm praying she has a smooth rest of her pregnancy and kidding. She's got a decent belly going compared to her mom, Luna.

Luna is doing well, due 4 weeks from Thurs. But she is already starting to stain herself with urine, yuck! She's done this in both of her previous pregnancies, so I was expecting it. I think she must be leaking pee and/or peeing while laying down, because I don't see her dribbling on herself during the day.
Dealt with it before, I'll just deal with it again. Clean her up as I can/when I can. 

Sierra waddles everywhere and looks like she's getting miserable.
Wysteria and her big belly.... lol It doesn't slow her down, which is so funny. 
Especially when she thinks we have treats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They all look great good luck I can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so pretty 

Ok, Wysteria has me fooled :shocked: She cannot just have _two_ kids!!! I will be waiting with bated breath for her to kid :lol:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my
They all look great! Can't wait to see what they give you. I really appreciate your fullblood girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Thanks  I wish our other 2yo FB doe was bred, but I'm 99% positive she miscarried a month ago.

Wysteria is a force to be reckoned with lol. I still say twins, but we'll see. The funny thing about her is, the wider her belly gets, the wider her rear legs get, and yet she gets around like the belly isn't a big deal. The other girls are waddling and acting miserable. Poor Maggie looks like she is trudging along, and her growing udder is in the way.

A few pics from yesterday

Wysteria and Sierra









Maggie (and Chloe who we'll breed for kids next year)









Sierra, Wysteria, Misty (most likely miscarried  ), lil'miss Rosalie, and Luna


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

They all look amazing! Healthy and happy


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wisteria is huge!!! If she has twins I will be very surprised! How did she birth a 14 lb baby?? Yikes I'd be scared I'd loose her! Was it a scary kidding? (Those big twins of hers)

Sierra is a beautiful doe! I love color!

You have very pretty girls!

Hope all goes well for your kidding season. We will be having kids here in June! Can't wait!

Tami


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd have to look, but I don't think Wysteria has ever had a kid under 10lbs. She hasn't had any kidding issues ::knock on wood!::. Sierra was 13lbs, and it took forever for her to finally push her out. I may have helped pull her a bit, but don't remember. I do know she didn't have a difficult delivery, but she sure likes to delay things, especially if she thinks anyone is watching! I'm so glad I invested in a barn cam, it made things easier last year!

This is Sierra when she was about 13hrs old



























She looked like a monster compared to her brother


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! She was a chunky baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You, we adore Wysteria and her kids, especially Sierra . Wysteria gave my daughter the best 4-H breeding doe that she's ever raised last year. Sadly, we lost her in Oct. She was fine one day, scoured that evening and gone the next  That was absolutely heartbreaking. It would be nice if either of the girls would give my daughter a doe kid. I'm sure we'll end up with all boys lol! I guess the nice thing about that is, we don't have to worry about which doe kids to keep!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awful about your doe  Do you have any idea what happened to her?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That's awful about your doe  Do you have any idea what happened to her?


No, but... we got her blood test results today and they say she is pregnant! So there is hope yet!! :fireworks: We don't know which date she would have taken. But suspect she'd be due in Apr/May.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that about your doeling. How sad!!
Hope you get does!! Keep us posted! Yes barn cams are awesome! We have one too. We love our barn cam!!
We can check the barn when we are away from home on our phones. It's so nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are all doing well, and enjoying the nicer weather and grass that is turning green (in Feb???). We did have a very cold day yesterday and a couple of cold nights, but it's all uphill from here for most of the extended forecast! Hopefully no yucky changes!

Luna is due in just under 3 weeks. She's getting a very nasty rear end, which she does every year. She doesn't get up to do her deeds and wears it! She's getting a 'butt bath' tomorrow, and going to trim her hair a bit.



















Maggie, Wysteria and Sierra have just under 4 weeks. It's funny that they are all due on the same day, and neat to see how different they each look.

Maggie has trouble maneuvering herself with the baby belly and growing udder, she slowly waddles along! 



























Wysteria seems huge, I'm going to measure her belly tomorrow! She's also staining herself, something she does every year about this time in pregnancy. She's miserable, and really starting to show it when she walks. I'm worried about monster babies or triplets!




























I didn't really get any decent pics of Sierra by herself today. I think these pics make her look a bit bigger than she really is, but maybe not lol

This picture makes me laugh & feel bad for them both, they clearly were working to catch up to the others!



















All 3 due on the same day - Maggie, Sierra and Wysteria









Maggie & Luna


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see what they have


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha! I love the pics where they are working to catch up :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger! Praying twins for everyone, no huge singles and well I guess I am okay with triplets, but that means bottle babies! Wysteria is more miserable than previous pregnancies at this point, so I worry about her. 

Stephanie - That picture makes me laugh! Poor girls! They kept giving me the 'are you seriously taking pictures of us?' look. They were not amused! Sierra's belly is just low enough and with udder coming in that she walks funny on her back legs, they almost touch when she is walking, it looks so silly! Wysteria can run, but now it's effort doing it. The only thing she runs for is...food lol! But usually she leads the way in the herd, so for her to 'mush' to keep up....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know, I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos with us. I just LOVE seeing pregnant boers and boer babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are due in 9 and 16 days. The girls are doing well, except for Maggie who sadly has developed toxemia  

Maggie went off feed Sunday night, and we started treatment Monday. She stopped drinking water yesterday afternoon. 
So we're treating her around the clock - every 2-3 hours rotating drenches, drenching her with water and some Gatorade. We've put down a few different types of feed, and she'll nibble on those (especially in between water drenches). She thinks she should live off of animal crackers! So I reward her after our routine drenching/feed encouragement with a couple of handfuls. 
Her front right foot was really swollen yesterday and sore. Today it seemed a little better, but sore. She can keep up with the herd, but after a while she needs to rest more often. Poor girl, I hope we can keep her going to save her and the babies. They are definitely active babies.

Luna is due a week from Thurs and is looking closer - tail head raised/ligs low, and getting a little more sunken looking in the hips. 

Sierra is absolutely miserable with the warm weather, but she seems to be doing well.

Wysteria is a force to be reckoned with... lol. She is HUGE. I need to get some updated pics of her crazy looking belly. She looks like she swallowed an egg sideways, except the left side is HUGE and the right side is smaller. She is an eating machine, and I keep asking her where in the world is she putting it? She just gives us the 'feed me more, and more and more' look, oh and add in a bag of animal crackers while your at it lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope everything works out with Maggie I am sorry to here she isn't doing well. I have never del with that before but I am sure it can be scary. Good luck and I can't wait to see your kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger! I'm glad you haven't dealt with it, it's an awful sickness. I honestly have been expecting this, she's a small doe/small capacity. I just wish she was closer to her due date.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I hope Maggie gets well soon too. Sorry you are going thru that, it can't be fun  I'd love to see updated pics of Wysteria


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is she the one due in 19 days?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Is she the one due in 19 days?


She's due in 16 days - March 9th. Wish she was much closer. She was very tired when I went out last, and didn't want her animal crackers, which is unlike her Hopefully she eats them before I go back out again.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope she'll be ok


----------

